# Jvc



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Well weve finally had enough of Springs and am uprooting to JVC (one reason is our landlord in springs has delusions of grandeur on the rents there) I know its still work in progress( alot of work!) but the value for the quality seems better than we had in springs and a much bigger place. Anyone on here living in JVC? Particularly intersted to know of current facilities (shops, takeway places) and any upcoming ameneties.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm tired of The Springs too and was actually considering JVC as an option just yesterday. So, I'm subscribing to this thread in the hopes that someone will come along and give us some info


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet if you need an agent let me know, we looked at the new seasons townhouses which are just being released but to be fair kitchens were tiny, they have what is described as 'roof terrace' which would be ok if you were about a foot tall. Managed to get a Mirabelle townouse which are much better layout.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am in my 3rd year at JVC. The place has certainly improved over the last 12 months in terms of infrastructure and amenities.


----------



## diligaf (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, i'll be moving over next month, we were looking at JVC with interest, so any information would be appreciated! If anyone could recommend a good agent for that area I would be obliged. My wife and kids will be joining me approx 2 months after my arrival, so sorting out accommodation will be high on my list of things to do!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry, can't help with an agent as I deal directly with the landlord.

Fortis Holdings used to act for a lot of landlords, not sure if that is still the case. Dubizzle is always worth a look.


----------



## diligaf (Jun 24, 2013)

Ogri750, thanks for quick reply, i've been looking at Dubizzle, i'll make sure to research the company you've mentioned, thanks for the info, regards


----------

